# 50" fish at CC on Fathers day



## ohioangler88

Caught on a baby depth raider near community cove.


----------



## Mason52

Congrats. Nice big fish, did ya release it? Get it trollin or casting?


----------



## crittergitter

Congratulations on an awesome ski!


----------



## Alter

AWESOME! Is that the first documented 50 to come out of CC? That fish is a beast!

Steve


----------



## JamesT

Congrats! BIG FISH!!!


----------



## MuskieJim

Holy moly buddy that's a GREAT fish! Sweet paint job and a huge head on her that's for sure. Congrats! I know a lot of guys who do well on those depthraiders. I'm sure she fought hard, lets hear the story....


----------



## ohioangler88

It was caught casting again near the community cove. It hit on the 2nd time around on the figure eight. We had eleven follows all i beleive were over 40". It was released to be caught again


----------



## MuskieJim

A five O on the 8? That's awesome man! Had to be a mad dog on a short leash!


----------



## lonewolf

Sweet fish!!


----------



## Weatherby

Congrats on the beast!


----------



## Mason52

After looking better at the picture, isn't that a reed bed on the shore across the lake? also looks like birch and pine trees over there. Don't recall that spot on the lake


----------



## Snakecharmer

Pretty fish, good job.


----------



## Marc_Grattan

Does cc stand for Caesar Creek or Community Cove? Regardless, nice fish!


----------



## ohioangler88

it was caught just north of the comunity cove by the 73 bridge. next time you are on the lake just look for the spot... thanks for all the comments guys


----------



## fishing_marshall

Great fish! That thing is a beast!


----------



## crittergitter

ohioangler88 said:


> It was caught casting again near the community cove. It hit on the 2nd time around on the figure eight. We had eleven follows all i beleive were over 40". It was released to be caught again


It's a colorful story you tell. You know, they say a picture is worth a thousand words. Your picture speaks volumes!


----------



## GETTIN' THERE

Mason52 said:


> After looking better at the picture, isn't that a reed bed on the shore across the lake? also looks like birch and pine trees over there. Don't recall that spot on the lake



If anyone knows the topography of that area Mason52 does. In some circles it is known as Mason's Cove.

Nice fish, Congrats!


----------



## sc83

Alter said:


> AWESOME! Is that the first documented 50 to come out of CC? That fish is a beast!
> 
> Steve


I do believe that it might be. They said in the paper a while back that there should be a few caught this year.
Congrats on a nice fish.


----------



## danjaquino

nice fish man!!!


----------



## Mason52

88 I took your advice and while on the lake today I looked for your spot...it's not there. So I tried to save your picture and enlarge it here is the file name on it as I right clicked and looked at the name I had to laugh. Here it is copied and pasted off your photo of the fish

right click on the photo and click (save image as) and look at the file name for those that want to see. funny file name for a Caesar Creek fish.

49%20inch%20Muskie%20on%20Lake%20of%20the%20Woods

49 inch Muskie on lake of the woods  also 49 inch not 50


----------



## BITE-ME

That's an awesome fish!!! 

But... where did you really catch it?


----------



## BITE-ME

Mason52 said:


> 88 I took your advice and while on the lake today I looked for your spot...it's not there. So I tried to save your picture and enlarge it here is the file name on it as I right clicked and looked at the name I had to laugh. Here it is copied and pasted off your photo of the fish
> 
> right click on the photo and click (save image as) and look at the file name for those that want to see. funny file name for a Caesar Creek fish.
> 
> 49%20inch%20Muskie%20on%20Lake%20of%20the%20Woods
> 
> Muskie on lake of the woods


I guess that answers the question. Had me going.


----------



## MuskieLuv

Who doesn't love a good fish story!! Busted


----------



## Alter

HA! Good catch Mason52. I guess the first documented 50 from CC is still up for grabs.

I still want to know where "community cove" is???
I've seen Tom Dietz mention this cove but I have no idea which cove he is talking about. I grew up on that lake, literally, I know Buck Run, Jonah's Run ect. ect. but not community cove.

Steve



Mason52 said:


> 88 I took your advice and while on the lake today I looked for your spot...it's not there. So I tried to save your picture and enlarge it here is the file name on it as I right clicked and looked at the name I had to laugh. Here it is copied and pasted off your photo of the fish
> 
> right click on the photo and click (save image as) and look at the file name for those that want to see. funny file name for a Caesar Creek fish.
> 
> 49%20inch%20Muskie%20on%20Lake%20of%20the%20Woods
> 
> 49 inch Muskie on lake of the woods  also 49 inch not 50


----------



## brn2fsh

Moving from the north to the south pool, it's the first cove on the left past the 73 bridge


----------



## crittergitter

Alter said:


> HA! Good catch Mason52. I guess the first documented 50 from CC is still up for grabs.
> 
> I still want to know where "community cove" is???
> I've seen Tom Dietz mention this cove but I have no idea which cove he is talking about. I grew up on that lake, literally, I know Buck Run, Jonah's Run ect. ect. but not community cove.
> 
> Steve


It is a nickname assigned to an area that gets pounded by musky anglers. Kind of like Alum has "Crisco Cove" which is not an official name, but rather a nickname. Also, "Crisco Cove" is a saugeye hot spot and not a musky thing. 

As for the false claim of where this fish was caught...........very not cool.


----------



## Snakecharmer

crittergitter said:


> As for the false claim of where this fish was caught...........very not cool.


Did Ohio Angler even catch it? I doubt it. 
It's one thing to stretch the truth on the size or numbers or fish caught, we know anglers have poor math skills. But to take someones fish and claim it at theirs is not honorable IMO. I should have known, it didn't look like an Ohio muskie in coloration.

It is funny though about having people scouring CC looking for that spot.


----------



## crittergitter

Snakecharmer said:


> It is funny though about having people scouring CC looking for that spot.


I know Mason well. He is a really, really good dude. He already knew that spot was not there. However, he wanted to give this 88 fella the benefit of the doubt. Then, he got clever and discovered the file name to further discredit this claim. Mason spends countless hours on that lake in the pursuit of musky. He would be the first to shake any anglers hand if they did in fact catch a big one out of that lake. However, he knows it intimately. So, of course a hoax is not going to be well received. 

It's been outed. Not sure if the member is a troll or if it was all just meant to be funny. I guess that is for the moderators to sort out.


----------



## Mean Morone

Is it possible for CC to have musky in the 50 inch range already? Not saying they aren't in there, just don't know how long it takes to grow them that big.


----------



## MuskieLuv

I would say there are 50's in CC. There has been 48's, 49's, and 49 1/2's caught in the past. I have seen pictures of a couple that if they weren't 50 they were close. I would be shocked if one is not produced this fall and I hope it is in my boat.LOL


----------



## big_b16

ohioangler88 said:


> Caught on a baby depth raider near community cove.


Heck, didn't even need to look for more than 5 seconds to know this wasn't caught at Caesar's Creek. What a troll. If the guy who did catch it ever reads this post, he might be put off that some troll stole his pic and posted it as his. Any muskie angler would not take credit for something that wasn't theirs. 

I wonder if the looser who posted this ever went to this website (look at the 3rd pic):
http://www.harrishillresort.com/muskie

Like a guy who has no idea how to catch Walleye on the Maumee were going to catch a big muskie like this with muskie tackle. Right!


----------



## MuskieJim

Well I'll be darned, we've been dooped. This guy is the David Copperfield of musky fisherman....


----------



## Mason52

That's funny b16 I told several people that I thought I'd seen that photo before. Now I know why I had that feeling, I probably have. Don't know how you found it, but good job


----------



## eodblaster

ohioangler88 said:


> it was caught just north of the comunity cove by the 73 bridge. next time you are on the lake just look for the spot... thanks for all the comments guys


Thx for the release. Muskies are fun and serve no value other than trophie mounts, but are sooooooo fun to catch.


----------



## Mason52

Mean Morone said:


> Is it possible for CC to have musky in the 50 inch range already? Not saying they aren't in there, just don't know how long it takes to grow them that big.


 From an article by Elmer Heyob in In-fisherman

(Stocked muskies grow fast on shad reaching 50 to 52 inches and 40 to 45 lbs occasionally larger. They are however relatively short lived-10 to 12 years Muskies stocked in Alum Creek in 1990 ranged from 41 to 48 inches in 1995. a 48-incher was determined by scale sample to be five years old)

Muskies have been stocked in Caesar Creek since 1998 at a rate of 1 per acre, 12 years. If a five year old fish can be 48 inches, just think how big some fish might be in Caesars. 50 inches, no doubt there is. The real question might be how big can they get in that lake.... I read an article that said they test netted a fish that was bigger then the state record (55.13 pounds from Piedmont Lake) in Clear Fork Lake and Clear Fork is less then 1000 acres. Just think of catching a fish over 55 lbs. How sweet would that be, and it could happen on any cast. Is there a fish that big in C C? There could be.


----------



## grizzly70

aw come on, we all had a good laugh about it. i guess it shows how eager, or in some cases jealous we are for someone to land a fish of that caliber out of CC. i would give a pat on the back to the first guy to bust the 50 mark on that lake. it's over due in my mind, theres no doubt that 50's+ are swimming around in CC it's just a matter of time...


----------



## ohioangler88

Very well put grizzly!!! I think the jealous comment refers to BIG B!!!!!! Glad you guys had fun with this chat. I wish all you soma members best of luck this year at cc. Hopefully someone will get a deserved 50incher!!!!


----------



## big_b16

It took about 1 minute to find. I simply did a google image search for the file name of the image mason listed earlier. I think it was one of the first 5 images listed. I'm not David Copperfield, I'm just not stupid. I knew immediately that a troll with less than a dozen posts (the rest that I could easily read with OGF's search function) was full of crap. I had half the intention of saying that based on your lack of integrity and the fact you yourself said you needed money, that the trolling motor you were selling was likely stolen based on the line of BS that you said in the description. I think you listed it as unused but it still had scratches and no motor mount or documentation. I'd say it was in that condition because it was stolen off a boat, not because it was an unused demo motor that a dealer sold you. I'd ask for store receipt if I were the guy who PM'd you if he bought it. I'd not buy crap from you because we know you have no integrity.


----------



## big_b16

To grizzly...who I think still works at GM without his buddy there anymore. I would too, and I'm friends with all people who will likely catch said fish when it happens. I'm not sure how you could say I'm jealous unless you're either friends with this d-bag or an idiot yourself and didn't read this whole thread. Based on the past retarded drivel that has come from you I'd say it was the later.


----------



## Mason52

I don't get the humor. Kind of sad you guys don't have anything better to do. As far as being jealous, I'll save that till someone actually catches a fifty out of C C and not for some fool that tries to say he did it by posting some other persons photo then saying awe shucks guys thanks for all the kind words of congratulations....


----------



## grizzly70

big b, what is ur beef??? i never once mentioned u in my post.... nor did i mention any other soma or ogf member. i don't know why u keep attacking me every time i post on a thread... i guess that shows what kind of person you are. i wasn't directing the jealous comment at anyone in general. clearly this guy was just trying to have a little fun with this post... i was a little bumbed out that it wasn't one of my friends in soma that caught it, untill i realized it was just a joke. then i got how anxious everyone is for that 50+ to get caught. it was just a joke dude, chill out... i hope not all musky fisherman are like you, and have no respect for others and act like a jr. high adolescent... grow up.


----------



## ohioangler88

that is a good point. I have met several soma anglers that act so respectable and represent the club so good. I guess that when people get there brand new stratus boat they feel that they are the best muskie fisherman around. O well hope you all had fun with this good luck to all soma members this upcoming year I wish all of you the best!!


----------



## MuskieJim

I didn't mean to offend anyone, I meant the author of this post is the David Copperfield of musky fisherman, lying and giving others the "illusion" that this fish was from CC.

I dont think anyone here is jealous. I think someone copied and pasted a pic of a 50" fish from Lake of the Woods and claimed it to be an Ohio (specifically CC) muskie. This is troubling to musky anglers who fish CC, as there has not been a reported 50" out of that lake. It would have been a first, but this guy just lied about it and ruffled some feathers.


----------



## crittergitter

ohioangler88 said:


> it was caught just north of the comunity cove by the 73 bridge. next time you are on the lake just look for the spot... thanks for all the comments guys


Doesnt seem like a joke after this post. Seems like a guy proud of a catch that was not even his. When you pass yourself off as a fraud, don't be surprised when people bash you. That's how it works.


----------



## big_b16

Grizzly...I just reread your post and you are correct. I read it wrong. My apologies. I see that Ohioangler88 inferred you had called me jealous. As for the last sentence, I have respect for people who've earned it. Recall your posts from February. I'm still wondering what questions you've ever answered for me and where it might have happened. Not sure where you and Ohiod-bag88 got your info but it appears you both think I'm member of SOMA...I'm not but I do know most of the first couple dozen members pretty well.

Ohioangler88...learn to spell. Try and understand the irony of your posts.


----------



## MadMac

I try not to get involved with this stuff but I have to say the original poster shows no class or character. Anyone that would do that has some deep seeded problems. Kind of like the guy where I work that rubs boogers on the wall next to the urinal. lol


----------



## grizzly70

Brian, i'm sure i have helped u at one point or another when u first started musky fishing, and i am very good friends with the original members of soma as well. i understand that u and tom had a beef, but don't let that steer your away from gander, and the people who work there. i don't think "cutting someone off from a spot" as tom claimed is that big of a deal. i fish mainly for bass, and i have done that in many a tourny, it's not a big deal. anyway i was just trying to smooth things over, and i hope everyone has a good season!


----------

